# Help with a cross (UPDATE 11/26/19)



## mojo02 (Dec 21, 2015)

Appears to be GWT X Woody to me.  Anyone else see anything to indicate something different?


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 21, 2015)

Pretty Cool, are you mounting him?


----------



## mojo02 (Dec 21, 2015)

Most likely.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 21, 2015)

I am going GWT and woody as well. Cool looking bird.


----------



## mattuga (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful bird.  I am far from experienced in the guessing game of crosses but the wing speculum looks "mallardish" and the top of the beak is yellow.   Definitely some woodie feathers on that one though.


----------



## jritchey65 (Dec 21, 2015)

Man thats an awesome looking bird...id definitely say GWT/Woodie also


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't have a clue... head/neck and beak shape looks like a wigeon to me


----------



## mojo02 (Dec 21, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> Don't have a clue... head/neck and beak shape looks like a wigeon to me



That had crossed my mind as well, but doesn't really explain the speculum.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2015)

yep


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 21, 2015)

I say mallard x wood duck


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 21, 2015)

Dnr not interested in these crosses at all with a blood sample? Be nice if they had a program set up to determine these things. But that would cost money. Maybe DU would foot the bill haha. Or DC. They have a lil money to throw around from my wood duck call purchase. Maybe they can make a woodrow teal hybrid call?

Nice looking bird you got there. Im never for mounting them cause id rather eat them. But if i had a cool cross id change my mind.


----------



## crow (Dec 21, 2015)

Wigeon/teal


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 22, 2015)

Or Delta Waterfowl could foot the bill. ha Ha.

Mount it, looks like a woody teal to me.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 22, 2015)

http://hybridduck.blogspot.com/p/shot-hybrid.html?m=1


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 29, 2015)

great duck congrats on a fine trophy


----------



## across the river (Dec 29, 2015)

Places will DNA test now pretty cheap.  He is link to one.  The don't specifically list determining what a hybrid duck is, but I'm am sure they can do it.  If not, I'm sure there are others that will.

https://vetdnacenter.com


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 29, 2015)

not experienced enough in ducks to guess but a beautiful bird for sure...


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 31, 2015)

He is awesome that is for sure.  I'd say Wigeon/Woody.


----------



## mojo02 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just received the results from the Burke Museum.  Wood Duck (Dam) X Pintail (Sire).

Pretty neat cross and not what anyone predicted!  This was the first of this hybridization that has been identified in their study.


----------



## JimEdJrBoy (Nov 26, 2019)

So, did you get him mounted?


----------



## mojo02 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, he is mounted sitting atop the desk at home.  All that is required for the testing is a tissue sample.

They will, however, beg and plead for the complete duck.


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 27, 2019)

Awesome bird and even better update!


----------



## 27metalman (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice update.  It's a cool duck.


----------



## EnotS (Nov 27, 2019)

Mind posting a pic of him mounted? I'm sure I'm not the only one the wants to see him.


----------



## mojo02 (Nov 27, 2019)

Here you go!


----------

